# euroswitch stuck help me



## VADUBIN32 (Apr 18, 2004)

I got a euroswitch for my jetta couple months ago. I forgot to disable my day time running lights. Went back to try to take it out and it wont come back out. Seems like the clip is stuck. How can I get it out. I need to push it out from behind. Thanks


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: euroswitch stuck help me (VADUBIN32)*

In the event that this happens, the switch WILL STILL come out without any damage. Just remove it slowly, using just enough force as to not break the switch. Try and wiggle it a little as you do this and it should come right out.
Let me know how you make out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: euroswitch stuck help me (VADUBIN32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VADUBIN32* »_I got a euroswitch for my jetta couple months ago. I forgot to disable my day time running lights. Went back to try to take it out and it wont come back out. Seems like the clip is stuck. How can I get it out. I need to push it out from behind. Thanks

Please follow  the instructions on how to remove the euroswitch  The switch should come out easily. 
There are a couple things that could be making the switch hard to come out: 
1) The wires/connector behind the euroswitch don't have enough slack for you to pull the switch out. If that is the case, keep pulling your switch out, but be gentle so you don't damage the wires/connector.
When you removed your stock switch did it come out easily? 
2) Switch doesn't fit properly and is now stuck in the dash.
(aftermarket switch) If this is the case, you will have to find a way of pushing the switch out from inside of the dash. 
I really hope that your switch is not stuck. Try to follow the instructions from  the link I posted  and let me know. I'll try to help. Email me if you need help.


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

solution #3, buy a euroswitch from VWParts


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (joness0154)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joness0154* »_solution #3, buy a euroswitch from VWParts









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvwcurves (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: euroswitch stuck help me (VADUBIN32)*

..so how do i get the parking light to just light up the amber colored lights and not the white lights?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: euroswitch stuck help me (hotvwcurves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvwcurves* »_..so how do i get the parking light to just light up the amber colored lights and not the white lights?

Uh, replace the bulb with an amber one?


----------



## tdi2vr6 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: euroswitch stuck help me (hotvwcurves)*

YOu need to disable the DRLs and then put the parking lamps on (the first position)
This should help you out
http://www.bugmod.com/drl_tfl.htm


----------

